# How to confirm a BAM engine is fitted?



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Is it best to check the V5 under the engine code?

Is the BAM 'better' or preferred to the APC engine?

Simon


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

The other is the APX, don't know why I said that because the 'C' key is next to the 'X' key so I know it was just a typo...

Back on topic, if you look on the bottom left corner of the engine head there should be the engine code stamped in with bullet holes.

BAM is better than APX but only from a convenience stand-point:

- Easier to map due to wide-band
- No EGR shite
- No SAI shite

Other than those extra annoying bits they're the same and the engine code shouldn't deter or encourage a purchase.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

I would say missfire detection is a usefull feature of the bam engine for diagnose in case of poor performance. I did consider the BAM as a must when looking for a new tt because i knew i wanted to increase power significant


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Another easy way to check is the BAM has push fit coilpacks the APX are bolt down with two allen bolts all TTs made from 2001 should be BAM


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks - spell check did APC!

So any TT from 2001 onwards is BAM? Any particular reg numbers I should look for / avoid if I want a BAM engine? Want to check first on the selling sites before viewing so not to waste time.

Simon


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Best thing to do before you travel to look at a potential TT is run the registration number through this:

https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/?_ ... 1462551362

and this:

https://vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/

Gives you a history of the MOT pass/fails along with advisories which is really handy. Also confirms the mileage.

Lot's of regular advisories can mean that the car is not being maintained properly as most enthusiasts will testify that prevention is better than cure.

With this information to hand you can quiz the buyer and also look at specific parts of the vehicle that may need attention. Bear in mind that some sellers will not know that you can check the MOT history online, so if they try to cover up known issues then you can make an informed decision if the seller is genuine.

If you are buying privately then you should spend a tenner or so to get it HPI checked for outstanding finance and to see if it has an Insurance Category (CAT C, CAT D etc). You only need to do this when you are sure you want to buy the car.

Good luck in your search and post up photos once you have bagged one!


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Using the MOT online check which is very handy!

Agree that it brings up some interesting past facts - FSH doesn't mean it has been well looked after or checked apart from at service time.

Simon


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

SiW said:


> Using the MOT online check which is very handy!
> 
> Agree that it brings up some interesting past facts - FSH doesn't mean it has been well looked after or checked apart from at service time.
> 
> Simon


Indeed :lol:


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Try this site,
http://www.mpdonline.co.uk/ 
Put the reg in and it will tell you the engine type. This is derived from the engine serial number also recorded on the V5. The first three digits of the engine serial number are the engine type.
I was specifically looking for a BAM as the wideband Lambda and improved diagnostics / protection in the ECU make tuning a lot easier and potentially the engine more reliable .
It seems BAM engines appeared around mid 2000, my ideal car would have been an X reg BAM as the road tax is a bit cheaper but ended up with a Y plate as the mileage and price was too good to turn down . plus it was only 10 miles up the road.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

That is a great link to MPD - cheers!


----------

